

How Does Mapbox Offer a Job In JavaScript Output? - malij
http://coybit.blogspot.com/2014/01/how-does-mapbox-offer-job-in-javascript.html

======
bijbij
This is the most absurd method I have ever seen.

~~~
malij
Why do you think so? By this way just developers see the job offer.

